# Segfault after `freebsd-update fetch install`



## od8008 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello!

Ran `freebsd-update fetch install` on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE a while back here on my http://digitalocean.com/ droplet, now I'm getting "segmentation fault" for commands like `file`.

I did receive an email from DigitalOcean support saying I should "power cycle my VPS from their control panel" after running `freebsd-update fetch install`, which I did, but the problem is still there.

Not sure if related:

```
% dmesg:
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/gpt/rootfs [rw,sync]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /: mount pending error: blocks 304 files 3
Failed to write core file for process file (error 14)
pid 710 (file), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
```
Thanks!

O.D.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you have console access?  You should try to fix the file system errors first.  If you have console access, drop to single user mode with `shutdown now`, note there is no -p for poweroff or -r for reboot.  Remount read only with `mount -ur /` and run a check with `fsck /dev/gpt/rootfs`.

One of the updates was for for file(1) (link below).  The only thing I can think of based of the errors is there may have been some kind of corruption as the update was being applied.  You should be able to tell if the check-sums don't match when you run `freebsd-update IDS`.  Post the result of that after you fix the file system.  You can exclude /etc/ files as they are most likely your changes.  Let's see what and if anything else was corrupted.

https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:28.file.asc


----------



## od8008 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi!

Thank you so much for your reply junovitch - sorry it took so long for me to respond.

I contacted DigitalOcean directly and it turned out to be an error with their FreeBSD image. Basically upon creation, whether I ran the update or not, I was required to shut my droplet off and then back on. What DigitalOcean did not inform me of, or maybe it was my fault for lacking common sense, was that I needed to halt my droplet before commencing the power cycle.

It's all fixed now. Thanks again!


----------

